# OPTIONS_UNSET not working?



## meteor8488 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, in the past I always use without_* to unmark the options I don't want to installed.
And it seems without_* will be deprecated. So for now I use OPTIONS_UNSET in my make.conf.

But it seems that for now when I try to install a software, X11 DOCS NLS EXAMPLES is still marked by default, it's really annoying. How can I get rid of them ?


```
OPTIONS_UNSET = X11
OPTIONS_UNSET = GUI
OPTIONS_UNSET = CUPS
OPTIONS_UNSET = DOCS
OPTIONS_UNSET = EXAMPLES
OPTIONS_UNSET = NLS
OPTIONS_UNSET = DEBUG
OPTIONS_UNSET = CPUS



WITHOUT_MODULES = sound ntfs linux
WITH_X = NO
WITH_CPUFLAGS = YES
WITH_OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS = YES
BUILD_OPTIMIZED = YES
BUILD_STATIC = YES
ENABLE_GUI = NO
NO_INET6 = YES
```


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 19, 2016)

meteor8488 said:


> OPTIONS_UNSET = CPUS


Your syntax is wrong with what you're trying to do. The way you do it OPTIONS_UNSET will always be set to CPUS. = sets the variable on the right to the value on the left overwriting any previous content.

The correct way to do this would be to use e.g. OPTIONS_UNSET += NLS so that the unset options get concatenated together.


----------



## meteor8488 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for your quickly response.
How about I put them in one line?


```
OPTIONS_UNSET = X11 CPUS NLS
```


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 19, 2016)

meteor8488 said:


> Thanks for your quickly response.
> How about I put them in one line?
> 
> 
> ...


That will work too.


----------

